# Ron at Fairfiels fax #



## flowers1227 (Jan 5, 2007)

Can someone give me the complete fax # for Ron at Fairfields?
Thanks
Betty


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 5, 2007)

What dept is he in? Do yo have his last name?


----------



## flowers1227 (Jan 5, 2007)

yea, it's Ron Rutter  concering Sudwala.  He gave me his, but, it never works and I have to change some of the numbers..  I haven't figured that out yet.

Thanks in advance,
Betty


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't understand, are you having trouble with the dialing codes? Have you called Sudwala to find the #?


----------



## rhonda (Jan 5, 2007)

Betty,

Here is a LINK to your similar thread in August.  Ron also participates here as 'ron1' -- so you might be able to reach him via Private Message (PM)?


----------



## flowers1227 (Jan 5, 2007)

Rhonda, thanks for the link but Ron has given me the same info this time as that time.  It took me a while last time. Finally someone here on TUG had the correct combination.

HELP!!!


----------



## JACKC (Jan 8, 2007)

Betty,

This FAX number worked for me last May:
011 477 6613

Good luck,
Jack


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 8, 2007)

That cannot be correct.

011 - code to get to international from USA

27 - country code for South Africa (missing)

xx - city/region code (like our area code but 2 digits

xxx-xxxx - local number

447 is an area code which will start in Illinois in another year.

something is missing


----------

